# Jack Ryan:Shadow Recruit



## Big Don (Jan 7, 2014)

The Hunt for Red October was the first book I ever bought. It was the sixth grade book sale and I bought it, because the submarine embossed on the cover looked cool. If my parents hadn't made me go to bed, I would have read it in one sitting. I was instantly hooked on Clancy. Over the years I've read all his novels. Jack Ryan is something of a hero to me. However, he is not (Patriot Games not withstanding) an action hero! 
Tom Clancy died, but, before he did, he authorized this piece of crap. Indeed, Tom Clancy is dead to me.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 7, 2014)

This could have been well done, with one small change. The lead character should have been John Clark.


----------



## Steve (Jan 7, 2014)

Isn't Tom Clancy dead to everyone?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 7, 2014)

Steve said:


> Isn't Tom Clancy dead to everyone?



Well that sort of depends on your religious views...


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 8, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Well that sort of depends on your religious views...



I checked, and as with Generalisimo  Franco, Tom Clancy is still dead.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 8, 2014)

DennisBreene said:


> I checked, and as with Generalisimo  Franco, Tom Clancy is still dead.



It's actually incredibly ironic that you chose Franco because I spent 3 years in Francos Spain. Not a nice man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 8, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's actually incredibly ironic that you chose Franco because I spent 3 years in Francos Spain. Not a nice man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.



Thank you. But I can't claim it as an original idea. It harkens back to the early years of Saturday Night Live.


----------

